

Show HN: Apparently you can't just go online and make flashcards, so I made one - Diamons
http://oflashcards.aws.af.cm

======
Diamons
Tried to study for one of my classes and I couldn't find a site to make
flashcards, so I threw this together in about 3 hours.

